# Name Decision



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Do any of those three names have a special meaning for you?

All great names, I voted for Cubby.


----------



## AshleeRose (Oct 18, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Do any of those three names have a special meaning for you?
> 
> All great names, I voted for Cubby.


Thank you! The names Loki and Kylo represent two of my favorite villains in cinema, which would follow along with the theme of Draco's name. And I just think Cubby is a really cute name for a golden retriever!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

They're all great names, is there one you like the best?

I think people often pick names that have a special meaning to them.


----------



## AshleeRose (Oct 18, 2019)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> They're all great names, is there one you like the best?
> 
> I think people often pick names that have a special meaning to them.


I'm leaning toward Cubby or Kylo. Loki is one of my favorite characters of all time, but the name doesn't quite seem to "fit" a golden retriever, in my opinion.


----------



## SoCal Pup (May 25, 2020)

What a delightful decision you get to make! I love the theme you have going on with the film villains. I voted for Loki, though Kylo is a great one too. I don't think you can go wrong with any of the names!


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I voted for Kylo. I see a lot of Lokis in classes.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My personal name rules, I don't use names with the long "o" sound because I don't ever want to confuse the dog with his name sounding like "no". But that's just me and my idiosyncrasies. Cubby is cute.


----------



## SeaGlass925 (Mar 12, 2020)

I voted for Kylo. I know of dogs named Loki, but I've never seen a Kylo before.


----------



## TrueEarl (Apr 16, 2020)

I like how Cubby sounds


----------

